# All Time Favorite Christmas Movie



## Julie (Dec 13, 2010)

Ok what is your favorite Christmas Movie,

Mine is The Christmas Story

"Only I didn't say 'fudge'. I said THE word; the queen mother of all dirty words -- the F-dash-dash-dash word!"


----------



## Dufresne11 (Dec 13, 2010)

Christmas Story gets another vote here... followed closely by Christmas Vacation


----------



## Julie (Dec 13, 2010)

OMG yes Christmas Vacation, just watched that last night.


----------



## KSKOH (Dec 13, 2010)

Christmas Story or It's a Wonderful Life.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 13, 2010)

Watched the Christmas Carol last night with Jim Carrey. My favorate movie is The Miracle on 34th street.
Watched the new Yogi Bear movie today...save your money, and I love Yogi.


----------



## Dugger (Dec 13, 2010)

The original Christmas Carol with Alastair Sim.


----------



## ellijaywinemaker (Dec 13, 2010)

christmas vacation is the all time best movie ever.....


----------



## Tom (Dec 13, 2010)

Miracle on 34th Street


----------



## Wade E (Dec 13, 2010)

Christmas movie has to be Christmas Vacation for me also. Island of Misfit Toys is a close second though!


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Dec 13, 2010)

Christmas Vacation by far is the best!! I watch that 2-3 times each season and I laugh my tail each and every time.

Cousin Eddie - doesn't get funnier than that


----------



## Julie (Dec 13, 2010)

"Oh, Eddie... If I woke up tomorrow with my head sewn to the carpet, I wouldn't be more surprised than I am now."


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Dec 13, 2010)

Julie said:


> "Oh, Eddie... If I woke up tomorrow with my head sewn to the carpet, I wouldn't be more surprised than I am now."



"Got the oldest in the clinic being cured off the wild turkey - the boy training to be in the circus."

"That there's an RV!"

"You serious clark?"

I could go on and on..


----------



## Wade E (Dec 13, 2010)

Merry Christmas, Sh!tters Full!


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Dec 13, 2010)

Wade E said:


> Merry Christmas, Sh!tters Full!



All i can do is laugh at that  

"His heart is bigger than his brain."


----------



## JohnT (Dec 14, 2010)

Julie said:


> Ok what is your favorite Christmas Movie,
> 
> Mine is The Christmas Story
> 
> "Only I didn't say 'fudge'. I said THE word; the queen mother of all dirty words -- the F-dash-dash-dash word!"



great movie! Other quotes... 

I double dog dare you! 
you'll shoot your eye out!
be sure to drink your ovaltine.

and who could forget... 

"over the years, I have become quite the conneseur of soap. I preferred lifeboy which had a slight picant flavor". 


My wife grew up listening to Gene Shepard over the radio. This is how my father-in-law got his kids to sleep at night. 

The only problem is that this movie is played ALL THE TIME. I think that TBS or TNT usually runs this movie "back to back" for 24 hours between Christmas Eve and Christmas day. 

My favorite is either "White Christmas" (bing crosby) or It's a wonderful life. 

Speaking of "Its a wonderfule life", did anybody see the old SNL skit of the alternate ending of that movie? In this version, the uncle realizes that Mr Potter stole the $8,000.00 and the whole town chases Potter down and kicks his A$$. 

The funniest bit was when George Bailey (Dana Carvey) says... "every time a misor gets punched an angel get's it wings". This cracks me up every time.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Dec 14, 2010)

JohnT said:


> great movie! Other quotes...
> 
> I double dog dare you!
> you'll shoot your eye out!
> ...




That was a funny episode! I like both of those as well. I also like George C. Scott's - A Christmas Carol.


----------



## Sirs (Dec 14, 2010)

for me guess it has to be Miracle on 34th street the older one...... I loved Natalie Wood I had a crush on her from when I was little. Man that makes me feel old of course I know I'm not that old I look good for a 100 year old man


----------



## WhineMaker (Dec 14, 2010)

"Where do you think you're going? Nobody's leaving. Nobody's walking out on this fun, old-fashioned family Christmas. No, no. We're all in this together. This is a full-blown, four-alarm holiday emergency here. We're gonna press on, and we're gonna have the hap, hap, happiest Christmas since Bing Crosby tap-danced with Danny f&%king Kaye. And when Santa squeezes his fat white a$$ down that chimney tonight, he's gonna find the jolliest bunch of a$$holes this side of the nuthouse!"


Definately Christmas Vacation!!!


----------



## WhineMaker (Dec 14, 2010)

[Todd and Margo Chester, the Griswold's yuppie neighbors, appear] 
Todd: Hey Griswold. Where do you think you're gonna put a tree that big? 
Clark: Bend over and I'll show you. 
Todd: You've got a lot of nerve talking to me like that Griswold. 
Clark: I wasn't talking to you.


----------



## Julie (Dec 21, 2010)

Another good Christmas movie is Home Alone. I liked this first time I saw it but for some reason it seems to get better every time I watch it.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 21, 2010)

Hey Julie, are you talking about Beetljuce? Hehehe


----------



## Julie (Dec 21, 2010)

Wade E said:


> Hey Julie, are you talking about Beetljuce? Hehehe



LOL

"Hey! I tell you what I'm gonna give you, Snakes. I'm gonna give you to the count of 10 to get your ugly, yellow, no-good keister off my property before I pump your guts full of lead! One, two, ten!"


----------



## JohnT (Dec 22, 2010)

Julie, What was that quote from?


----------



## Julie (Dec 22, 2010)

JohnT said:


> Julie, What was that quote from?



Home Alone, first one


----------



## JohnT (Dec 22, 2010)

oh, ok, thanks.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Dec 22, 2010)

Julie said:


> Home Alone, first one



That is another good one...


----------



## n2tazmania (Dec 22, 2010)

Wade E said:


> Merry Christmas, Sh!tters Full!



Wade took my line..... Watched this movie night before last. Can't get enough of it....


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Dec 22, 2010)

Die Hard. (i Just watched it and Die Hard 2 the other night.)

My wife said she enjoyed it more than our Thanksgiving movie traditions:
Alice's Restaurant and
Planes, Trains, & Automobiles
(i tried to add 'Thankskilling' this year. It's about a turkey killing people. she didn't go for it.)


----------



## Brian (Dec 22, 2010)

My favorite Christmas movie is White Christmas. I guess I can connect with the general.... Great movie..


----------



## Julie (Dec 22, 2010)

UglyBhamGuy said:


> Die Hard. (i Just watched it and Die Hard 2 the other night.)
> 
> My wife said she enjoyed it more than our Thanksgiving movie traditions:
> Alice's Restaurant and
> ...



Holy cow I totally forgot about these two movies, now I'm going to have to watch them.


----------



## JohnT (Dec 22, 2010)

Just as an asside, Bruce Willis is originally from West Caldwell. A fellow Jersey Boy!


----------



## Julie (Dec 22, 2010)

The Santa Clause with Tim Allen


----------

